# What is good for cleaning pellet stove glass?



## Jaym4nn (Dec 9, 2016)

Glass keeps getting dirty fast how do I fix this any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhyrum (Dec 9, 2016)

If it gets just sooty I use Windex,  etc type class cleaner. I also use a glass cleaner specifically for pellet stoves,  which does a good job of powering away the creosote, if any. 

As for avoiding the glass getting dirty, I know my stove usually starts to soot the glass when the burn pot gets filled with too much ash aka restricted air flow. Make sure all the holes are clean and the pot is clean. Also check the damper setting. You'll need to adjust it differently per feed rate


----------



## jackman (Dec 9, 2016)

I use Rutland glass cleaner for stoves about every 2 weeks.


----------



## Jaym4nn (Dec 9, 2016)

Looking for something that keeps the glass clean a little longer??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Dec 9, 2016)

damp paper towel,dipped in ashes,cleans nasty stuff.Then clean with the rutland #84.The rutland leaves a film,makes easier to clean next time.


----------



## Mt Bob (Dec 9, 2016)

As far as making it stay clean longer,you will have to do that with stove adjustments or repairs.


----------



## Jaym4nn (Dec 9, 2016)

Stove is a brand new big e. It burns good. But just wondering if there is a way to keep the glass just a little bit cleaner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Dec 9, 2016)

Jaym4nn said:


> Stove is a brand new big e. It burns good. But just wondering if there is a way to keep the glass just a little bit cleaner.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i do not really know that unit,or its character,can only suggest use the search box above.


----------



## Jaym4nn (Dec 9, 2016)

Did


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Dec 9, 2016)

Jaym4nn said:


> Did
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


then start a new thread  "enviro maxx glass dirty",there is a enviro tech on here,he will see that one.


----------



## Jaym4nn (Dec 9, 2016)

You can always start a new thread for anything. But I just want to hear everything from everyone in the pellet stove world. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peterfield (Dec 9, 2016)

Damp paper towel.


----------



## Mt Bob (Dec 10, 2016)

Jaym4nn said:


> You can always start a new thread for anything. But I just want to hear everything from everyone in the pellet stove world.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well the announcement on your thread says one thing,then your post says another.grow up.


----------



## Deromax (Dec 10, 2016)

Nothing but light dry ash/dust deposits on my stove glass.  It will come out easilly with nothing more than a damp paper towel, with no scrubbing needed.  I'd say a stove that is producing sticky residues needing scrubbing is not burning 100% right.  Rutland or other similar ceramic-glass cleaner/polish may prevent the residues from adhering to the glass but is not totally needed imho.  I use it only a few times per year.  I read that Windex or other similar products may not be recommended for ceramic-type glasses.  YMMV.


----------



## DneprDave (Dec 10, 2016)

Damp paper towel dipped in ashes.


----------



## TCaldwell (Dec 10, 2016)

Second the above


----------



## rona (Dec 10, 2016)

Jaym4nn said:


> You can always start a new thread for anything. But I just want to hear everything from everyone in the pellet stove world.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you lean out the fuel air mix. If your problem is black  you are burning to rich.


----------



## Tonyray (Dec 11, 2016)

Deromax said:


> Nothing but light dry ash/dust deposits on my stove glass.  It will come out easilly with nothing more than a damp paper towel, with no scrubbing needed.  I'd say a stove that is producing sticky residues needing scrubbing is not burning 100% right.  Rutland or other similar ceramic-glass cleaner/polish may prevent the residues from adhering to the glass but is not totally needed imho.  I use it only a few times per year.  I read that Windex or other similar products may not be recommended for ceramic-type glasses.  YMMV.


Ammonia free glass cleaners are recommended .    something about the ammonia can cause pitting in the glass I think.


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 11, 2016)

Some air wash designs on stoves just don't work all that well.  All get build-up on the glass.  Rona is right when he says to lean out your fuel a bit ... or increase your air a bit.  Leaning the fuel will give you slightly less btus; Increasing your air will put more heat out your exhaust though.  Minor amounts on both.  Many just do a quick rake on their burn pot more frequently or wash the glass more often if it bothers them.  As long as it is just fly ash and not creosote...


----------



## Tonyray (Dec 11, 2016)

Lake Girl said:


> Some air wash designs on stoves just don't work all that well.  All get build-up on the glass.  Rona is right when he says to lean out your fuel a bit ... or increase your air a bit.  Leaning the fuel will give you slightly less btus; Increasing your air will put more heat out your exhaust though.  Minor amounts on both.  Many just do a quick rake on their burn pot more frequently or wash the glass more often if it bothers them.  As long as it is just fly ash and not creosote...


good advice but with my Harman P Free standing, there are Zilch adjustments for any air increase or decrease..


----------



## EarthStove (Dec 11, 2016)

Damp paper towel works great!  No need for chemicals.


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 11, 2016)

Tonyray said:


> good advice but with my Harman P Free standing, there are Zilch adjustments for any air increase or decrease..


OP has a breckwell Big E ... do not have time to look up in manual to see what air/feed adjustments he has as I'm leaving for 5 hour drive so dog can get knee surgery tomorrow.

*eating before I go so at the computer!


----------



## tiger (Dec 12, 2016)

Jaym4nn said:


> Glass keeps getting dirty fast how do I fix this any suggestions?


I stopped using Rutland soon after buying it. Now I use Stoner's Invisible Glass, which is what I use on everything else glass, like house windows and car windshields.


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 13, 2016)

Page 11 & 12 does mention adjusting trim that only effects heat level 1 ... damper adjustment is the only other was to alter your burn.
http://www.pelletking.com/Pellet-Stove-Manuals/Breckwell-BigE-Pellet-Stove-Manual.pdf


----------



## Mt Bob (Dec 13, 2016)

tiger said:


> I stopped using Rutland soon after buying it. Now I use Stoner's Invisible Glass, which is what I use on everything else glass, like house windows and car windshields.


Being a mechanic most of my life,I agree(to a point)stoners is the most streak free non leaving a residue cleaner.But rutland leaves a hi temp coating on the glass,much the same as a good car wax,it works.


----------



## Tonyray (Dec 14, 2016)

bob bare said:


> Being a mechanic most of my life,I agree(to a point)stoners is the most streak free non leaving a residue cleaner.But rutland leaves a hi temp coating on the glass,much the same as a good car wax,it works.


started using the stuff you use for oven glass tops... seems to do the same deal concerning leaving a slick coating on the glass.


----------



## rona (Dec 14, 2016)

There is a fine line  probably best define as look at your flame. A lazy orange flame would seem to be burning rich and cause soot on the inside of stove . Black soot.   You can go over kill and make the flame real jumpy and yellowish in color  that is to much air being pushed through and you will loose  heat out your exh pipe.  So in a selection of 1 to 8 heat settings I will use 6 the most because after that I will loose heat out the exh trying to get more heat out of the stove.  I also use a cheap thermostat so the stove will drop to a low level if heat is not called for.  Different stoves all have a little different set up  so be sure to say what kind and model you have . Most people with the same stove as yours can give you good advice.


----------

